# Keyless for b14's



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Does anyone have any info for hooking up keyless in a b14? Also who makes good keyless kits for out cars?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, I bought an alarm about a year ago at Circuit City, by a company called "Rattler" and that seems to work pretty well. I paid about $150 (installed) for keyless entry, and starter kill...not a bad deal. Check around at places like Best Buy (woo hoo! I love workin there!), as well as some other local electronics places...shop around, you'll find somethin


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well.. another good brand is autoloc.

they make one of the better aftermarket gear.

especially for alarms , keyless and alot of other stuff too.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I would like to have it installed and it shouldn't be that hard as far as wiring because of cars come with the places to hook up keyless. I just don't want some car alarm shop cutting wires and messing things up.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

does your car come with power door locks to begin with? if it does it'll be much easier, if not get the autoloc solenoids and do some drilling and you should be able to set it up pretty easily...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *does your car come with power door locks to begin with? if it does it'll be much easier, if not get the autoloc solenoids and do some drilling and you should be able to set it up pretty easily... *


 I think she does, under car it says "96 GXE" The GXE package came with Power Windows and Power Door Locks. take it from a GXE owner


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I wonder, if you dont have the keyless entry thing, can you add it on there through a seperate alarm package??


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

My car has powerlocks

SoMissSentra does not equal female.

SoMissSentra=Southern Mississippi Sentra.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *I wonder, if you dont have the keyless entry thing, can you add it on there through a seperate alarm package?? *


 hm...*scratches head* 

From what I understand the B14 Sentra did not come from the factory with keyless entry as an option, that was saved for all the other models. If you already have an aftermarket alarm, but without keyless entry (beats me why you shouldn't have one w/it), there should be a way to add on to your current alarm system to add in keyless/remote entry. I know with my alarm, I can add in an option to pop my trunk...I'm hoping I understood you correctly.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SoMissSentra said:


> *SoMissSentra=Southern Mississippi Sentra. *


 Sorry. I jumped to conclusions...It could work either way though!


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I dont have an alarm or keyless. I was just asking how hard it would be to install. There a already places to tap into a fuse box marked KEYLESS, so apparently some came with keyless as an option.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

That's ok, Maybe I should change my name or put something about that in my sig


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It shouldn't be too hard...I'm not electrically inclined at all.  Though I was very pleased with the work that Circuit City did with my car...most of their guys know what they are doing. 

You can purchase an alarm/keyless entry system through Crutchfield.com, and they will actually send you install directions, as well as the adapter parts needed to set everything up. They also, from what I understand have awesome tech support. You may want to check there.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the reason for having a "keyless" spot in the relay box is for manufacturing costs, and also get an alarm/keyless from a stable brand and model, don't get one that will be here today, but gone tomorrow..............you'll need parts later on........


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I guess I'm going to look a Cruthfield since they seem to have good support and they give you the diagrams and harnesses that you need.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have factory keyless entry in my sentra (gxe 99 le)


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

SoMissSentra said:


> *SoMissSentra=Southern Mississippi Sentra. Not Miss Sentra *


 lol


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I was looking at Crutchfield's site....What about remote start? They didn't have that listed anywhere I could see but I may want to get that too.......I was considering getting that $200 alarm because it comes with everything and I want to add 4 window up or down and remote start.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

SoMissSentra said:


> *I was looking at Crutchfield's site....What about remote start? They didn't have that listed anywhere I could see but I may want to get that too.......I was considering getting that $200 alarm because it comes with everything and I want to add 4 window up or down and remote start. *


Car alarms/Keyless entry systems are not all that hard to install. You do not need any additional harnesses for an alarm install. Pretty much everything you need will come in the box.

As far as the wiring diagram goes...I can get you one of those (email me if you need one). If you have never installed an alarm or keyless entry system before...I wouldn't advise you to tackle such a job such as remote start. You can really do some damage to your vehicle if you tap into the wrong wires.

Also, keep in mind that an alarm system will only be as good as it's installation. You could have a $1000 alarm...but if it is not installed correctly, it will perform no better than than a $20 alarm. The only tools you will need to install an alarm is a multi-meter (to test the current of the wires BEFORE you tap into them), wire strippers, solder/soldering gun and/or crimpers and crimps. 

I really don't think that a $200 alarm will have remote start, control 4 window, etc. etc. etc. You will more than likely need an additional module to control your windows. It really is a pretty cool function though.

I would highly recommend any DEI (Directed Electronics, Inc.) alarm system. I have plenty of experience w/ these alarms (I am not saying that they ARE the best...simply one of the best), and I have yet to have any problems with them. I have a Viper800ESP alarm on my car w/ remote start (manual tranny ), glass breakage sensor, independant front and rear window control, I can turn on my neons, my radio, and just about anything else I have in my car on with my remote, backup battery, Nitelight (headlight activation w/ remote), and tilt sensor...and it all works flawless). 

If you do have any questions, comments, or concerns...drop me a line...I'll be more than happy to help out


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

*YOU Rang?*

Heres the deal , I just installed myself a Starter kit that remote starts and stops the car, Remote Entry, Remote and Trunk realease. From Bulldog Securites, it came with the kit , remote , wiring harness, relays, and videotape showing the wires, how to make the conections, color of wires, and everything, the wireing kit for your car shows up below. it took me an hour and a half , if you want to see the diagram yourself go to 
and look it up yourself, it atleast gives you the info of the color of the wires in your car but the video helped a ton ,did i mention i have all this for only 60$ , i bought it at Meijer grocerie store but its at walmart for 44$ and it works at 400ft away, it works from my bassement, and i have it set to turn itself on for ten minutes every 3 hours, if it gets 20 degrees, you can set the run time up to 25 mins, and it can be set to a temp of 2 cold temp settings, and 2 hot temperature settings, its good and it turns itself off if you forget to go to the car of just dont make it and no one can steal the car even if the door is unlocked, because it turns off when you touch the brake peddle, its nice and its worth the money , you should do it yourself its not hard and our cars ar easy to work on under there, the hardest wire is the brake wire, but a little gymnastics laying upsidedown in the seat never hurt me. Good luck, and my orginal keyless remote works with it , and the remotes are replaceable, oh and if you dont want the trunk release , you can use it for your sun roof or power windows. and thats the end of my novel , Good Luck

Manufacturer: Nissan 


SENTRA 1996 

WIRE COLOR LOCATION 
12 VOLTS CONSTANT WHT/RED IGN HARNESS 
IGNITION 1 BLK/RED IGN HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 N/A IGN HARNESS 
IGNITION 3 N/A N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 BLK/PNK IGN HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 NA N/A 
STARTER BLK/WHT IGN HARNESS 
STARTER 2 BLK/BLU IGN HARNESS 
PARKING LIGHTS RED/BLU(+) AT HEADLIGHT SWITCH 
DOMELIGHT RED/WHT 20 PIN CONN IN DR KICK PANEL 
PWR DOOR LOCK GREY 16 PIN CONN IN DR KICK 
PWR DOOR UNLOCK PURPLE TYPE B 
TRUNK RELEASE NA N/A 
TACH SENSOR BLU/ORG AT ENGINE CON MOD 
BRAKE RED/GRN AT SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
HORN GRN/YEL STEER COLUM 
FACTORY DISARM GRN/YEL LOCATED BEHIND DRV DASH 

bulldogsecuritys.com


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: YOU Rang?*



> _
> Manufacturer: Nissan
> 
> 
> ...


_ 

That would be great if Bulldog had all the correct colors...I counted 2-3 that were wrong w/o really even having to look very hard. Make sure that if you do follow the above diagram, that you test each wire w/ a multimeter prior to just splicing into the wire._


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I never said that a $200 alarm would come with remote start and 4 window roll up/down. I said that the alarm had everything I wanted (from an alarm) and that I was thinking about adding remote start and 4 window up/down.



> I was considering getting that $200 alarm because it comes with everything and I want to add 4 window up or down and remote start.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: YOU Rang?*



SentraStyleEMW said:


> *That would be great if Bulldog had all the correct colors...I counted 2-3 that were wrong w/o really even having to look very hard. Make sure that if you do follow the above diagram, that you test each wire w/ a multimeter prior to just splicing into the wire. *




I said it came with the kit, it included a computer safe wire tester that lit up only when certain things were done , like the starter wire, it would only lite up when the key is in the on and start possitions when the key is turned, and out of the wires there is only 1 that did that so it was the starter wire if it was the right color, i just wanted him to know what colors his wires were and what they are, it is a useful chart even if he dosent get a bulldog system , he can sue another system that identifies the wire he needs to connect. the colors are correct, and the ones that have the slash in it ie, Blk/Wht, means black wire with white stripe. its realy straight forward and should take about 1-2 hrs.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I bought one from crutchfield and did it myself it was easy


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

If you have power door locks already, adding keyless entry is a piece of cake. Even if you have the factory keyless entry/security system, you can add an aftermarket alarm to control the OEM alarm also when it arms and disarms. Hooking it up this way allows me to only carry my aftermarket (Excalibur) remote and keep the OEM one in the drawer. Has been working great since early '96 with no problems.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Check around at places like Best Buy (woo hoo! I love workin there!)D *


*stealthb14*, which one do you work at? i work @ the one in rancho. i was about to get the clifford matrix rs3 alarm, i think thats what its called, but they took our employee price off it dammit. and 370 plus install is too much for me. that 2-way paging system looks badass. i think i wanna wait for it.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i am in the middle of hooking up my alarm it is a Performance Teknique w/2 way pager. I am done so far for the day and next will be to tap into my factory keyless and i should be done


----------

